# Getting a goat to let down milk



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Milking is going better, Sasha was a pain to get into the stand, but once in she stood wonderfully!

Obviously the kids had had their breakfast as she wasn't as full as yesterday morning. As I am milking her I can feel that she is holding her milk back. I got a pint today, 3 pints yesterday. 

My question is...what tricks do you use to get your does to let down thier milk? I did massage her as I was milking and got a bit more. Barb also tried, but she was definitely holding her milk. Of course the kids grabbed on as soon as I let her go! After about 15 mins, I looked out the window and I could tell she let her milk down for the kids. 

Any suggestions? Thanks! :wave:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you use warm water to wash? That helps!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My ChaCha can actually hold back her milk about half full. (Books I have read insist goats cannot acually do this) I massage starting at the top of udder and working down. Then I give her some good firm bumps and pull a little on her teat (trying to simulate kids nursing). I get another quart after I do that.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The kids "punch" the does udder to get more milk down. They almost take Mom out when they do! :shocked: You do not need to knock her that hard, but a little punch will do it. Just push up on the udder. Good Luck!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I used a warm cloth to wash her yesterday, but did not use it when she started to hold back her milk. I think that the kids got more out of her this morning and she held back more.

I did massage her udder and I always do a bit of a bump throughout the milking. I do not plan on seperating the kids until they are 8 weeks old. But, I may change that plan if they continue to take too much in the morning. Of course I don't milk her til 7am as I have other chores to do before I can get to her. Plus I am NOT a morning person!


----------

